# busick layout



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

what are some thoughts on these layouts.Is the room comparable to an mlb classic.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a pic of a Busick (on the left)next to a MLB supermag(on the right).

I like my Busick.The only thing I would change is the spray curtian.I would rather have a clear curtian with better supports.Otherwise,I'm happy with it.I considered a classic until I sat in one,it seemed like there was less room in the classic.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I have hunted out of both the "Busick" and the" MLB". I find the Busick is lower to the water and will hide you well from decoying birds. The MLB is a safe rough weather boat. The Busick will put more birds in front of you but it is not as stable as the MLB. Both are good boats.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I hunt out of a MLB supermag, I'm very happy with the boat it works great in rough seas, and calm seas, and will decoys bird as well as any boat on the market, and the boat is the most comfortable boat I have ever hunt out of, to me its important to be comfortable because if your not its just not any fun. good luck.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Timber said:


> I hunt out of a MLB supermag, I'm very happy with the boat it works great in rough seas, and calm seas, and will decoys bird as well as any boat on the market, and the boat is the most comfortable boat I have ever hunt out of, to me its important to be comfortable because if your not its just not any fun. good luck.


Good sir I know a boat that will decoy em better, and just buy the pic that other too.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I never seen a duck that smart.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

There is a reason we killed limits on Houghton when other couldn't, it was even bluebird and sunny. Ours hides in flat water in the glare


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

I built a busick 10 years ago and some of our best hunts have been on blue bird days on st clair. Only thing I dont like about it is the foot room but I guess thats why it is lower to the water.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> Good sir I know a boat that will decoy em better, and just buy the pic that other too.


 
Lewy.. so your saying that your boat is what is the golden key to killing birds. Your boat is decoying them better.  Not trying to stir the pot here. Just a little off topic. He's not looking for the golden key just a little input in the differing boats. All the boats out there have there own pro's & con's and you need to decide what you want the boat to do for you and the conditions you are willing hunt.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

What is your foot size?


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

mine is a size 12...been kicking all these layouts around.I just found a great deal on a new one,so will see how the season goes.thanks for all the feedback and pic.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Funny thing about that SuperMag is the only thing that makes is "super" is the larger cockpit area. It is seemingly no deeper than any of the others, and the "big foot dilemma" is still present. 

Yep...lots of room to move your body around, as well as wider to make it more stable with loading/unloading, but your feet are pegged just like they are in the smaller boats. 

Anything over a size 11 and you are going to be flaring your feet out to the sides. Everything with layout hunting is a trade-off. Smaller, lower profile boats will kill more birds but fit the average/below average sized hunter the best. Bigger, higher profile are more stable, but they are also more visible.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> Lewy.. so your saying that your boat is what is the golden key to killing birds. Your boat is decoying them better.  Not trying to stir the pot here. Just a little off topic. He's not looking for the golden key just a little input in the differing boats. All the boats out there have there own pro's & con's and you need to decide what you want the boat to do for you and the conditions you are willing hunt.


Miss spoke that, he said that boat, the super mag, will decoy as good as any other. Well im saying that busick will out decoy it. Its smaller and lower. Look at the pic the one boat is hard to see while the other is obvious. And for him to say a boat wont out decoy it, well we share a lake that I watched birds decoy on blue birds days and weren't to that super mag on ducky days. The profile is everything when it comes to decoying really pressured birds


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BFG said:


> Funny thing about that SuperMag is the only thing that makes is "super" is the larger cockpit area. It is seemingly no deeper than any of the others, and the "big foot dilemma" is still present.
> 
> Yep...lots of room to move your body around, as well as wider to make it more stable with loading/unloading, but your feet are pegged just like they are in the smaller boats.
> 
> Anything over a size 11 and you are going to be flaring your feet out to the sides. Everything with layout hunting is a trade-off. Smaller, lower profile boats will kill more birds but fit the average/below average sized hunter the best. Bigger, higher profile are more stable, but they are also more visible.


The LB has more foot and leg room than anything IMO. 13 boot foot 1200grm thinsulate and you don't have to do ballerina feet. Because of the added foot room, the first generation LB was back heavy since the drop box for feet kept the nose up pushing the back down. The new one, Tony made the foot box a little smaller so there is less displacement, I'm sure it will be fine since the last one had ton's of foot room, and Tony now has the stern longer and brought the box back farther in the stern to hopefully help keep the stern up and nose down.

The Supermag isn't bad for foot room, but the front of the cockpit catches me right in the thighs since it goes straight across. No pull on board is better for big waves though IMO.

Profile is nice, but I think it is over rated. We've killed butt loads out of the old Bankes 2 man and that was 11" high. We've killed butt loads out of the Supermag and I think it is 9" high. And we killed butt loads out of the LB last year and it is 6" high and almost invisible. For puddlers it may matter, but for divers I think height is over rated.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

This is a great thread guys, As some now a layout is a tool and well some tools are made difference sizes for a reason. There is no one specific layout that does everything for everyone. Unfortunately thats just not possible.

The boats have to be designed to float properly with a specific amount of weight in them and have boundries for which weights work best.

For obvious reason the lower the profile the better the hide but since we layout builders know you can only lower the box so much before it becomes unstable and floats wrong. Be it high in the front or all around high. when this happens the boats become unsafe and unstable. The perfect float is even along the chine strip all the way around. thats the way our boats are designed to float and I can tell you how much weight each boat requires to accomplish that. 

Its really simple smaller guys can use a smaller boat. larger guys need a larger boat if they wish to be comfy and safe in the floats. 

The government tells us no sink boxes so that eliminates how far we can drop below the water even if we could make it float right. so essintially we are stuck with choosing from many different options to find the one that fits our personal needs the best. 

I strongly recommend hitting the shows to try the boats out and if you can float them do so. that tells you the whole picture.

Now as for the which ones better and will kill more ducks. thats easy the one with the guy thats hidden the most and sits still the longest and stays low in the boat without his head bobbing around looking for birds. A tip. leave the camo parkas in the tender and get a grey sweatshirt or rain jacket and you will kill more birds regardless of which boat your in. If we can kill them from a boat blind we can kill them from any layout regardless of who makes it.

I have yet to see a LBB boat in person only in picture. hoping maybe someone at Pointe Moullie has one so I can check it out.

BTW. the ERIE which is our version of the Busick built from the same molds is the lowest layout on the market. PERIOD. less than 5" above the water when a 175lb guy is laying in the boat. But its not a beginners boat or a big guys boat.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

lewy149 said:


> The profile is everything when it comes to decoying really pressured birds


Dude what kind of crack are you smoking. Profile isn't everything when decoying pressured birds in a layout boat. It's location, decoy placement, size of decoys and movement in the boat. 1" to 2" difference is not going to effect birds decoying. By the time they notch it they are dead. We have piled up birds on blue bird days in the supermags, and the banks two-man with no problem. Word on the street is you bought the 1st generation LBLB Big Brother. I hope you did your homework before you bought because you are going to have some major issues with it when you get much more then a 2' chop. Why do you think Tony changed the design on, it was because of input from people that have hunted out of it.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Profile is nice, but I think it is over rated. We've killed butt loads out of the old Bankes 2 man and that was 11" high. We've killed butt loads out of the Supermag and I think it is 9" high. And we killed butt loads out of the LB last year and it is 6" high and almost invisible. For puddlers it may matter, but for divers I think height is over rated.


Amen brother!


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

im 6'4" wear size 14 boot and go 320 before my gear and heres what i look like in a mlb and compared to a regular size man


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

taysteeed said:


> im 6'4" wear size 14 boot and go 320 before my gear and heres what i look like in a mlb and compared to a regular size man


 forgot to add my point was we killed tons hunting like this so i dont think hight matters but my feet fall asleep pretty damn quick:yikes:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Dahmer said:


> Dude what kind of crack are you smoking. Profile isn't everything when decoying pressured birds in a layout boat. It's location, decoy placement, size of decoys and movement in the boat. 1" to 2" difference is not going to effect birds decoying. By the time they notch it they are dead. We have piled up birds on blue bird days in the supermags, and the banks two-man with no problem. Word on the street is you bought the 1st generation LBLB Big Brother. I hope you did your homework before you bought because you are going to have some major issues with it when you get much more then a 2' chop. Why do you think Tony changed the design on, it was because of input from people that have hunted out of it.


Yes dad I did my homework, I'll be fine. As far as profile not being an asset, I'll just agree to disagree.


----------

